# temperaturgesteuerte lüftersteuerung



## MetallSimon (10. Juni 2009)

*temperaturgesteuerte lüftersteuerung*

unzwar bin ich grad auf folgenden artikel gestoßen:LÜFTER-REGLER Axiallüfter, Netzteillüfter, Gehäuselüfter, Peltierelemente - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert
nun wollte ich wissen ob es einen externen temperatursensor hat und ob es ähnliche lüftersteuerungen gibt,die einen anderen temperaturbereich haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: temperaturgesteuerte lüftersteuerung*

Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass Knubbel an der Front der Temperaturfühler ist.
Generell sind solche Regelungen keine Alternative zu z.B. im Mainboard integrierten, da es keine Sollwertregelung ist. D.h. die Lüfterdrehzahl geht hoch, wenn die Temperatur steigt - sinkt die Temperatur daraufhin, sinkt die Lüfterdrehzahl mit, bis es wieder zu heiß wird und das ganze ansteigt.
Das ganze läuft solange, bis ~ein Gleichgewicht gefunden ist. Damit ist es unmöglich, eine konstante Temperatur zu halten. Wird wenig Wärme erzeugt, sind Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl niedrig, wird viel Wärme erzeugt, wird es lauter - und trotzdem wärmer. "richtig laut und dafür weiterhin kalt" ist ebensowenig möglich wie "richtig leise und noch nicht zu warm" bei geringer Last.


----------



## JOJO (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: temperaturgesteuerte lüftersteuerung*

Naja, eine Alternative schon, wenn das MB nur einen Gehäuselüfter ansteuern kann...

Auf der Seite des Hersteller befindet sich noch ein Regler mit einstellbaren Regelbereich. Die Angaben von Heise sind falsch, was das Lesen des Datenblattes auf der Artikelseite ergibt!

Heise gibt 50°C an, das Gerät darf im Betrieb jedoch nur imTemperaturbeich von 0 - 40°C betrieben werden!!!

Eine weitere Alternative ist einen Lüfter ungeregelt zu betreiben, dazu reicht bei der geringen Leistungsaufnahme eines Lüfters ein schnöder Drehpotentiometer. Nach kurzer Zeit hat man die richtige Einstellung gefunden, und die Temperaturkontrolle kann über z.B. Everrest in der Tastleiste erfolgen!


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: temperaturgesteuerte lüftersteuerung*

also lieber mit so einem ding: Drehpotentiometer Met. Potentiometer PC Lüftersteuerung bei eBay.de: Lüfter Kühler (endet 20.06.09 14:02:34 MESZ)
als mit dem anderen oder wie?
und gibts sonst noch ne günstige lüftersteuerung mit temperatursensoren?
alles was ich bis jetzt gefunden hab hat mehr als 25€ gekostet.


----------

